# outside



## drei_lengua

Cześć,

I have heard so far at least 3 words for "outside":  zewnącz (sp?), na dworze, and one other.  What is the usage of each one?

Dziękuję,
Drei


----------



## dn88

Hi, I guess you've heard:

"na zewnątrz"
"na dworze"
and probably "na polu"

"I am outside" - "Jestem na zewnątrz/na dworze/na polu"

They are all interchangeable to me in this context.

However, I suppose that some don't like the expression "na polu".

dn88


----------



## .Jordi.

drei_lengua said:


> Cześć,
> 
> I have heard so far at least 3 words for "outside": zewnącz (sp?), na dworze, and one other. What is the usage of each one?
> 
> Dziękuję,
> Drei


 
Cześć,

Just like wrote DN88, "na dworze", "na zewnątrz" and "na polu", the only difference between the usage of them that "na polu" is used only in Małopolska (Kraków and neighborhoods), meanwhile "na dworzu" and "na zewnątrz" are used in rest of Poland.


----------



## Thomas1

dn88 said:


> Hi, I guess you've heard:
> 
> "na zewnątrz"
> "na dworze"
> and probably "na polu"
> 
> "I am outside" - "Jestem na zewnątrz/na dworze/na polu"
> 
> They are all interchangeable to me in this context.
> 
> However, I suppose that some don't like the expression "na polu".
> 
> dn88


It hints me a lot to tell the whereabouts one lives in when I hear _na polu_, no one in my neck of the woods uses it unless they came from Silesia.

The third one can also be _na podwórku_.

Now, it is probably peculiar to the region where I'm from, but here we say _na dworzu_, which is perfectly acceptable and _na dworze_ means something different (if we were to delve into the nuances).


As for the usage:
_na zewnątrz_ is the most generic it is used in many contexts of " outsideness", _na polu_ and _na dworzu_ are the same as well as _na dworze_ the last one can aslo mean _at the court_. _Na podwórku _means _in the back/front yard_.


Tom


----------



## .Jordi.

Thomas1 said:


> Now, it is probably peculiar to the region where I'm from, but here we say _na dworzu_, which is perfectly acceptable and _na dworze_ means something different (if we were to delve into the nuances).
> 
> Tom


 
Bardzo często popełniany przez Polaków błąd. Wg wszelakich wydawnictw poprawnościowych - w tym NSPP - poprawna jest tylko i wyłącznie forma _na dworze._


----------



## dn88

I can say thet I'm from Silesia and personally I don't like the expression "na dworze/u". Each time I hear somebedy say "na dworze", I get the impression that is sounds slightly old-fashioned. So I prefer "na polu" myself, and I say for instance: "Idę na pole", not "Idę na dwór". However, I don't mind if someone uses the latter, I'm just in the habit of using the former.

PS: Just saw .Jordi.'s post. Maybe it's incorrect, but I can hear it all the time round here.

dn88


----------



## Thomas1

Tak wiem; miałem już na ten temat kilka rozmów. Wydaje mi się, że forma może zostać zaakceptowana w niedalekiej przyszłości. Myślę, że nie jest to jednak rążący błąd. W mowie Polaków zauważam znacznie poważniejsze naruszenia zasad poprawnej polszczyzny. Ciekaw jestem czy jest to specyficzne dla regionu w którym mieszkam, czy może gdzieś indziej też jest to używane.

Edit: I've just seen dn88's post, and see it is.


----------



## Thomas1

dn88 said:


> I can say thet I'm from Silesia and personally I don't like the expression "na dworze/u". Each time I hear somebedy say "na dworze", I get the impression that is sounds slightly old-fashioned. So I prefer "na polu" myself, and I say for instance: "Idę na pole", not "Idę na dwór". However, I don't mind if someone uses the latter, I'm just in the habit of using the former.
> [...]


I think that _na polu _is considered to be a regionalism, isn't it?

Would you also say _ale gorąco na polu_?


Also, how can you differentiate when someone says _Idę na pole_. whether they go outside or to the farm-field (if they live in the countryside)?


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> I think that _na polu _is considered to be regionalism, isn't it?


 
 Probably you are right, it's typical for Silesian regions in my opinion.



Thomas1 said:


> Would you also say _ale gorąco na polu_?



Yes, I would say that.



Thomas1 said:


> Also, how can you differentiate when someone says _Idę na pole_. whether they go outside or to the farm-field (if they live in the countryside)?



I don't live in the countryside, so it's quite easy for me to differentiate between these two meanings.


----------



## drei_lengua

Thank you everyone.  That was enlightening as well as interesting.  

Drei


----------



## Thomas1

dn88 said:


> [...]
> I don't live in the countryside, so it's quite easy for me to differentiate between these two meanings.


I mean generally, how does one differentiate?

Tom


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> I mean generally, how does one differentiate?
> 
> Tom



I'm not sure exactly... I guess one would say "Idę w pole" if the farm-field was meant...

dn88


----------



## mcibor

The difference between "Na dworze/u" and "Na pole" is only regional.

So in one region you say !only! Na pole, and in the others !only! Na dworze - if you spoke differently, you would seem funny.

As I live in Szczecin, which is supposed to speak the most proper Polish, and we say dworze, then I think this saying is more common than the other.

As for the "Na zewnątrz" it is used rarily, because of it's length  (I think)

PS. Tom, yes, saying dworzu is becoming more frequent, and may soon be correct.

Regards
Just married Michał


----------

